# My Setup - Gaggia Classic and Ascaso i Mini Grinder



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Very new to this but really like this forum and some of the set-ups...

With plenty of help im now getting really good (to me) espressos

Heres my first set-up which im more than happy with right now.




























Heres hopefully a half decent shot.. im not using the Illy beans btw just like the tub...










Ive recently changed the Wand for the Silva and using the shot glasses has helped me get me grind right.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forums!

The pics aren't showing up for me, but sounds like a pretty nice setup you have.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Image links amended so they now show

Welcome Paul


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Glenn,

Not sure why they was working for me??? Anyway thanks again.

PaulN


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As you were signed in to the other forum it was picking up internal links

Have changed to external links


----------

